# Little bit of S1 action: Juha Kankkunen



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Not sure which event, but somewhere in Finland in the later years.
Unknown on photographer and so on, just found it on Photobucket, transformed
it into .WMV for better sound and uploaded it to *ableitet.no* for easier
access. Hope you'll injoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Clip 1
Clip 2
Clip 3


----------

